# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Te grote schildklier?

## pruts

Hey,

Ik heb al een tijdje afwijkende schildklierwaarden in men bloed. Nu hebben ze dat wat beter onderzocht omdat die waarden zo blijven. Ze hebben een echo gedaan van men schildklier en blijkbaar zijn de afmetingen van men schildklier wat hoog en neig ik naar een te snelle schildklierwerking. 

Heeft iemand daar al ooit eens van gehoord? 

Alvast bedankt!
Groetjes!

----------

